# Orange Family Moment



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

That is a REALLY cool image on a number of levels; not only is it an intimate family moment (cousins?) it also has a bit of an abstract vibe.  Well done!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> That is a REALLY cool image on a number of levels; not only is it an intimate family moment (cousins?) it also has a bit of an abstract vibe.  Well done!



Thanks, no that's the in-laws. They were far - far away, so I framed the best I could and let er rip.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 2, 2016)

Love that shot, fantastic capture

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Love that shot, fantastic capture
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (May 2, 2016)

Great capture

But, they don't look anything like you?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Great capture
> 
> But, they don't look anything like you?



Nope you met me... now if you seen my wife you'd be like oh, ok, I get it. Although, they do say spouses tend to look like one another...


----------



## Didereaux (May 2, 2016)

I normally detest 'zoo' shots of any form....but this one is exceptional, this is art.  Well done!

This belongs in NEXT months POTM...so hold off people until the May one opens up!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> I normally detest 'zoo' shots of any form....but this one is exceptional, this is art.  Well done!
> 
> This belongs in NEXT months POTM...so hold off people until the May one opens up!



thanks bud. Well, your not gonna like the Orange portrait shoot... Lol


----------



## weepete (May 2, 2016)

That is a belter!

Just really, really nice!


----------



## manaheim (May 2, 2016)

Yup, that is super neat.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

manaheim said:


> Yup, that is super neat.


Thank you manaheim. I am shocked at the love for the photo. 

Well, I can't take much credit, all y'all on here having been nursing me along my photography journey. So much talent on here, bound to rub off. I am currently studying John Hegdecoe's nude and portrait photography. I have also been studying the photos on @Derrel website making notes on framing, angles, and story telling, he is very precise in what he wants the viewer to witness. Derrel is a master at bringing all his knowledge in a small frame, just robust comes to mind. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (May 2, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 12, 2016)

weepete said:


> That is a belter!
> 
> Just really, really nice!


Thanks weepete

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

